# Changing motherboard and RAM without chaning other cards?



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi, all! I have a computer which doesn't accept more than 2gb ram. I would like to increase the amount of allowed ram. Someone told me that I've to change the motherboard (if there're any other ways, please tell me), so I will change the motherboard in order to add more than 2gb ram. In this process, I don't want to change any other cards, such as: sound card, video card and other cards. How can I know if the new motherboard will be compatible with the current cards?, and how to buy the best motherboard?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What CPU do you have?
Posting the complete specs of your PC would probably be a good idea.


----------



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot for caring.
My pc spec:
CPU: CORE 2 DUE (two chips = 3.6 GHZ ... 1.8 GHZ for each).
RAM: KINGSTON (two chips = 1gb ... 512 mb for each)
SOUND CARD: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1] PCI

VIDEO CARD: INTEL 950 GMA...
LAN CARD:Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection [NoDB]	PCI
I HAVE SOMETHING CALLED Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family ( I really don't know what it's job)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use CPUz to find out what CPU you have, > http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks... CORRECTION:
CPU: INTEL PENTIUM E2160 (DUAL CORE INSIDE)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's good now we need to determine the size of the current board and the case, is this a branded PC like a Dell or HP? If so what Brand and Model number?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have Onboard video so you might want to include a dedicated graphics card or you can stay with onboard with the right mobo.

Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family is the Mobo chipset.

I'm betting it's a mATX board.


----------



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot for help. Unfortunately, it's not bought from a brand. It's a hand-collected pc. Comparing with other computers, I see that the case is very tall, unlike other new computers. The motherboard model number is : Intel D945GCCR. Please, don't forget the aim of the hole process which is increasing the maximum ram (to about 8 or 16 gb, so it's prefered to be a ddr3 ram). Thanks again!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Not being a brand is fortunate.
You have a mATX Mobo (9.6 X 9.6")
4GB of RAM is more than plenty.
DDR3 is not a good thing right now. Some bad chips were being supplied and there are recalls.
ATX Mobo's are 12 X 9.6". Many of the new Asus are 12 X 9.6".
Look at your Mobo in the case. Is there 3" or more of space extending below the Mobo? If so, you can use an ATX Mobo.


----------



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi, all! Thanks a lot Tyree. When I first knew that my motherboard is Intel D945GCCR using CPUZ, I searched about it to know its specifications and knew that it doesn't accept more than 2gb of ram. You can check this link for example:
http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-Intel-Box-Microatx-945GC-Chipset-Int-audio
Today, I've downloaded Sandra program which said that the mainboard accepts 4gb of ram! I got shocked then. Now, what should I believe? Should I believe the specifications above or sandra program?

NOTE: You can see the screen of the program that shows what it says:









If I believed what Sandra says, my problem is solved. If not, I've to continue working on replacing the motherboard, and for knowledge, I have more space in the case for the motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Interesting Crucial also says 4 Gig, 2 per slot> http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=D945GCCR&pl=Intel&cat=RAM

But it appears Intel had issues and back the amount down to 2 gig in the 2007 spec update> http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d945gccr/sb/CS-029314.htm

So I would think there are stability issues with 4 Gig on that board.


----------



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot wrench97, but I bought this mainboard when it was accepting 4gb of ram and the evidence is Sandra program. Should I (as an old buyer) follow this update?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The board did not change, just the Intel recommendation for ram. That's why I think there are issues with 2 gig sticks on the 945 chipset that were not able to be fixed until they changed the northbridge chip a few years after your board was made.
4 gig may work or it may be unstable under load.


----------



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks all! I've now to change the motherboard to mATX with 4gb. Thanks a lot!


----------



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, all! I've got an idea which I actually don't know whether it's good or not! I have two slots for ram, and one of them contains the 1gb ram card. Why not to buy a 2gb ram card and put it on the other slot, so that I can get 3 gb of ram. When I have troubles as wrench97 said that it's unstable, I can easily remove the 1gb ram card and only have 2gb of ram which is the recommended maximum ram, but are the troubles that I'll may face big or have bad effects on other parts of my computer or not?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may or may not run it dual channel mode without matched sticks, run CPUz and see if you have dual channel mode now with the single double banked stick> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php > Memory tab upper right corner.


----------



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi! Thanks again. I've checked that, and here's the screen:










As you see it seems to be single, isn't it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes usually with 1 stick you get single, so mismatched sticks will also give you single channel. Dual Channel with matched sticks is somewhat faster.
I would consider a pair of 1 gig sticks.


----------



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks. My current 1gb ram stick is kingston, and while searching in the market, I've found 1gb kingston ram stick. When I buy this stick, should the speed, or other stick spec be the same for both? I mean that can I buy the other stick just because it's from the same brand or I've to search for other spec inside? That's all in order to enable dual channel feature.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's pot luck trying to match sticks, all the memory chips on the stick have to be the same brand and the microcode on the stick has to be the same, Remember Kingston, OCZ and most do not make the memory chips, they just assemble the sticks, over time the chip manufacturers and the chips themselves will change, I've seen Kingston sticks with different memory chips on a single stick.


----------



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks wrench97, but when I go to the market next time, what should I ask the shopping assistant for?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would look for a matched pair of DDR2 667Mhz 1.8v sticks and then sell off your old one.


----------

